# Book raffle



## Panter (18 Nov 2009)

"Michael hutchinson - The Hour," kindly passed to me by Punkypossum.

One of the best books I've read on the CC exchange, it's right up there with "French Revolutions" (whatever happened to that?) IMO.

I'll do the draw in a week or so (when I remember TBH) 

Usual rules, names below, pass it on when you're done.


----------



## JiMBR (18 Nov 2009)

Me please


----------



## Landslide (18 Nov 2009)

S'il vous plait.


----------



## ComedyPilot (18 Nov 2009)

Oh yes please.


----------



## CeeDee51 (19 Nov 2009)

Me too.


----------



## slow down (24 Nov 2009)

Am I too late? If not, can you add me please? Thanks


----------



## eldudino (25 Nov 2009)

Och aye for me!


----------



## Panter (25 Nov 2009)

slow down said:


> Am I too late? If not, can you add me please? Thanks



No, it's not too late, I'll draw tomorrow morning. 
Thats also reminded me I still need to post CP's book


----------



## ComedyPilot (25 Nov 2009)

Panter said:


> *Thats also reminded me I still need to post CP's book*



No worries


----------



## Panter (30 Nov 2009)

And the winner is Landslide, pm your details and I'll promise to get it in the post but won't actually get round to it for a while going by past performance.......


----------



## Tynan (25 Jan 2010)

Tynan has a seocond copy he's frankly rather keen to move on

any takers?


----------



## JiMBR (30 Jan 2010)

Me please


----------



## Telemark (30 Jan 2010)

me please! 
Thanks,

T


----------



## addictfreak (30 Jan 2010)

Me too, cheers


----------



## Tynan (30 Jan 2010)

yay, about bloody time

the random number generator says JiMBR, PM me an address fella and I'll get it in the post


----------



## JiMBR (31 Jan 2010)

PM sent


----------



## Tynan (31 Jan 2010)

and posted!

well addressed and franked and by the front door for the mother in law to post tomorrow


----------

